
How Much “Dev Speak” Should Product Managers Know? - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/how-much-dev-speak-should-product-managers-know/
======
devhead
if you are a manager of a product, it can go two ways... you either are the
leader of all that is that project or you foster that direction from your
team.

for the former, you sure as heck better know the technical aspects of that
product other wise you are in the wrong position.

for the later, ask questions when you encounter jargon you don't understand,
or even you know look it up.

